# Is this serious?



## Rick (Apr 10, 2009)

I recently aquired a new leucomelas and his poop is kind of runny. I have not introduced him into the tank yet and i would like to know if the runny poop could be from stress of a new living condition or mabye the other leuc hes housed with or if it is signs of parasites? The person who gave him to me said he has had solid poop. So is this just stress? Although hes a little shy he is eating well. Should i just hold off and see if the poop turns normal? I would really like to move them to the big 20H and get them out of their 2.5 temporary container. Thank you.


----------



## MeiKVR6 (Sep 16, 2008)

Diarrhea (in my opinion) in a newly acquired frog would be a red flag for an _immediate_ fecal exam. I wouldn't move him to the big viv 'till his exam shows up clear & returns to normal.

edit: I'm not saying the frog is definitely sick. But diarrhea is enough to make me nervous. Just to clairify.


----------



## catman25 (Jul 17, 2007)

im quarantining the rest of the leucs , They have been in this set up for 2 hours and see some non runny left behinds , All ready sending a fecal on the 3 other original luecs .


----------



## Rick (Apr 10, 2009)

Hopefully this is just due to stress. Who did you send the fecals to?


----------



## catman25 (Jul 17, 2007)

i have a fellow from utica that dwells in this buisness , he has a friend that does fecals


----------



## MonkeyFrogMan28 (Feb 3, 2009)

If he is eating fine I would wait a little bit to see if his poop gets normal. If it doesnt then get a fecal examined


----------



## catman25 (Jul 17, 2007)

i think thats a big key as well , if eating then thats a good sign ~ is it active as well going after food ? or waiting for food to come to it?


----------



## Rick (Apr 10, 2009)

Hes mostly waiting for the food to come to him. My other leuc is basicly going crazy for the food and eating everything...i try and direct the flies to fall infront of the new leuc so he doesnt get skinny.


----------



## Rick (Apr 10, 2009)

Found a solid poop today! Not sure which frog its from though.


----------



## HunterB (Apr 28, 2009)

you should quarentine each frog individually so that u can be sure each is eating and each is defecating healthily


----------



## Rick (Apr 10, 2009)

If its a parasite then both frogs would have it by now from my understanding. I watch them eat and although the probable female eats more food, they are both getting a sufficient amount. I have been noticing lately that the new frog is much more active and is actualy hunting for food.


----------



## HunterB (Apr 28, 2009)

Rick said:


> If its a parasite then both frogs would have it by now from my understanding. I watch them eat and although the probable female eats more food, they are both getting a sufficient amount. I have been noticing lately that the new frog is much more active and is actualy hunting for food.


did you happen to send for a fecal?


----------



## Rick (Apr 10, 2009)

Catman25 said he did and his frogs were housed with mine so once again, from my understanding if his have it then so do mine and vice versa. Just waiting for results now i geuss.


----------



## catman25 (Jul 17, 2007)

peliminary results . no undetermined results, no known parasitic activy , The guy said all levels are where they should b and hes comfortaable with his findings. He asked if i wanted a duplinger test ran , I advised no . I guess its a exam to test how rich the fecal matter is ! to make sure frog is consuming all they eat ! he said it was more for large lizards .


----------



## Rick (Apr 10, 2009)

So that means your frogs are clean and if they were all housed together than they would all have it so...it was probably just due to the stress and i am more than likely ok to put them in their new tank, correct?


----------



## catman25 (Jul 17, 2007)

i would think yes as long as he is still eating fine ! being active


----------

